# MicroSquirt for an ABA question



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

Can the *MicroSquirt* handle a pretty much stock ABA?
Details:
I'm getting ready to SEM my ABA and the MicroSquirt system seems to be a good choice. The car is a '95 Golf OBD1 2.0L 8V. The mods are all mechanical (276 cam, 10.7:1 compression, header, test pipe). 
I'll be making my own harness using a 68 pin connector from my spare ECU. All stock sensors, ISV and stock coil will be used. I already have an AEM wideband to replace the narrowband O2. I want to be able to switch between the factory ECU and MicroSquirt ECU, so the MAF and all the engine wiring will remain the same.
The car is track dedicated and will see WOT most of the time.
Thanks, Edison


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (edisonr)*

So you will be running it off the MAF? I imagine the microsquirt would be up to it, especially since DIY uses it as the heart of their DIYPNP kits for 55 pin motronic and denso kits. Its too small for my liking though. need_a_VR6 would be the best person to ask though.
I have lots of wiring diagrams of how to wire megasquirt to your stock ecu connector if you are interested I can post them or email them to you.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (oilpangasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oilpangasket* »_So you will be running it off the MAF?

No MAF with the MicroSquirt, I'll be installing a MAP for it. I'll just keep the MAF wiring in case I need to run the factory ECU. 


_Modified by edisonr at 11:15 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (edisonr)*

http://www.diyautotune.com/cat....html 
This is the same module that DIY autotune is using in their pnp kits.
http://www.microsquirtmodule.com/index.htm 
Looks like they are logic level output only for ignition so you would need to have your ignition drivers in the same case etc. It def looks like a good idea. 


_Modified by oilpangasket at 9:17 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (edisonr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edisonr* »_Can the *MicroSquirt* handle a pretty much stock ABA?
Details:
I'm getting ready to SEM my ABA and the MicroSquirt system seems to be a good choice. The car is a '95 Golf OBD1 2.0L 8V. The mods are all mechanical (276 cam, 10.7:1 compression, header, test pipe). 
I'll be making my own harness using a 68 pin connector from my spare ECU. All stock sensors, ISV and stock coil will be used. I already have an AEM wideband to replace the narrowband O2. I want to be able to switch between the factory ECU and MicroSquirt ECU, so the MAF and all the engine wiring will remain the same.
The car is track dedicated and will see WOT most of the time.
Thanks, Edison

As a dedicated track car I would strongly suggest a megasquirt 2 as opposed to a microsquirt for the following reasons.
1: flexibility - If you need to make mods to the ECU at any point a megasquirt will be much easier to deal with.
2: Onboard MAP sensor - Unless the rules you are running under require a functional MAF it will be far easier to get a Mgeasquirt up and running with the onboard MAP than setting up for a MAF
3: WHY in the name of GOD would you want to switch back and forth between a factory ECU and SEM? The factory Motronic ECU defaults VERY rich at WOT and it can't be chipped out.... been there done that, You will lose at least 6% of your potential power with the stock ECU probably more because of the mods to the motor. 
4: Support - a lot more people are running megasquirt vs microsquirt on automobiles. Microsquirt was/is designed primarily for motorcycles, snowmobiles, ATVs and such.
5: Factory wiring - ABSOULTE JUNK by the time the car is 10 years old
Just my $.02.... having successfully installed Megasquirt 2 systems on 3 Mk3 ABA powered SCCA IT cars this year.


_Modified by Prof315 at 9:20 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (Prof315)*

Thanks Jeff for your input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I want to clarify that I will not be running MicroSquirt using the MAF. I'm just keeping the wiring just-in-case. I will be installing a MAP sensor, which is external for MicroSquirt.
As far as I know, MicroSquirt is pretty much a MegaSquirt-II in a compact weather-proof case. I might be wrong.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (edisonr)*

It is... but it's going to be a rather more complex deal to install and doen't have nearly the options a megasquirt will.
Yeah the weather proof case is nice. So is the smaller footprint.... BUT,
Megasuirt 3 will be out hopefully by years end and the onboard datalogging capability alone will make it a worthwhile upgrade on a track car.
And as I said.... I've done 3 Mk3 installs PLUS 2 GTL cars ,an IT honda accord an an IT BMW 328... The GT cars are VERY heavily sprung and reliability has not been an issue. I also did an HP mk2 golf that crashed out at 100mph. totalled the car but the Megasquirt still works fine. It's actually goin into my corrado street car (ABA powered) next week.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (Prof315)*

Well, I'm going with MegaSquirt1V3 instead of MicroSquirt.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (edisonr)*

Holler if you need help with maps setup etc....


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (Prof315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prof315* »_Holler if you need help with maps setup etc....









Thanks, I might take you on the offer


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (edisonr)*

You cant go wrong with the V3 board, and you can always drop in a MS2 processor later down the road for MS2 extra.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (oilpangasket)*

why not use VEMS


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_why not use VEMS

Why use VEMS is just as good a question.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: MicroSquirt for an ABA question (edisonr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edisonr* »_Well, I'm going with MegaSquirt1V3 instead of MicroSquirt.


probably a better choice, as the microsquirt will have made future upgrades and changes a bit more complex...


----------

